# Twitter, USMB & Facebook: Free Speech Under Fire



## Mrs. M.

​

As the people of Europe storm social media to vent their outrage at the Islamic invasion that is creating sexual jihad attacks in places like Cologne Germany, government officials are cracking down on any criticism of Muslim Immigrants or Islam. They are now asking Social Media outlets to join them in their war against free speech.

Stefan Korner, Chairman of the Pirate Party Germany, has objected to creeping censorship on social media outlets. While it has been reported that Facebook is beginning to delete posts from its members, Twitter appears determined to respect the free speech of its members.

USMB, US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum, a considerably smaller social media website was not listed as a target by European authorities. The political website is a supporter of free speech and their slogan is – Where Every Voice Matters. Their statement is that they welcome everyone despite political and / or religious beliefs, and continue to encourage the right to free speech.

As an Op-ed Contributor for USMB, I'm not aware of any other political forum that protects freedom of speech as much as they do. I believe it is the largest political discussion forum on the internet with the exception of Facebook and Twitter.

The request from European officials appears to be in accordance with UN Resolution 16/18 which intends to make any criticism of Islam a criminal offense. While European citizens are seeing their freedom of expression crushed under the UN Resolution, America is still holding fast to 1st Amendment rights.

Will Social Media outlets cave in to UN pressure or will they exercise their 1st Amendment rights and say no to UN Resolution 16/18?

For information on UN Resolution 16/18 see this report -
U.N. Resolution 16/18 or U.S. Constitution

German authorities contacted some top social media sources forming a new task force to deal with “free speech” which they consider a problem. News sources report that Facebook is now looking at postings more stringently in order to determine whether or not users' comments are infringing on German law.

Facebook members say the social media site is deleting posts that attack Palestinians while not deleting posts that attack Israeli's. Israeli news sources have stated they believe Facebook has adopted a double standard. The latest news is Americans are being censored on Facebook for posts that Facebook deems crossing the line.

Does this mean that Facebook has now opted for UN Resolution 16/18 over 1st Amendment rights?

If it does? Facebook will lose millions of customers. Twitter and US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum  will gain the members that Facebook loses.

According to one news source, Twitter has revised its rules to emphasize that it prohibits violent threats and abusive behavior by users. While Twitter is promising a tougher stance, how they enforce their rules in the future will determine whether they intend to suppress 1nd amendment rights.

I recently joined Twitter and have not noticed any infringement on free speech. It appears that they value their members and do not want to lose them.

It was reported in a blog post that the company stated the updated language emphasizes that Twitter will not allow behavior that is intended to harass, intimidate, or use fear to silence another user's voice. It states that they encourage diverse opinions and beliefs.

That is good to know. I would hate to think that Twitter would go the way Facebook appears to be going now. Supporting UN Resolution 16/18 would be a devastating blow to any social media outlet that enforced its rules. The core success of any society including social media is based upon free speech. People go where free speech reigns.

I like Twitter and appreciate the freedom of speech they offer their members.

For now, it appears that the agreement to infringe on free speech by social media is voluntary. 1st Amendment rights guarantee all social media the right to reject UN Resolution 16/18 rules.

I am glad that I am not a member of Facebook. I'd have to cancel my membership before submitting to their censorship. I'm grateful for Twitter but should the day ever come that  they decide to ban members for any criticism of Muslim immigration and Islam, USMB will undoubtedly replace them as the largest social media site in the world.

1st Amendment rights should not be negotiable under any circumstances.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Mrs. M. is upset that governments are asking social media outlets to ensure that what is being posted is true on these issues, not outright, lying propaganda.  I disagree with her.

Mrs. M., our 1st Amendment is not applicable to Europe, you know.


----------



## TheOldSchool

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. is upset that governments are asking social media outlets to ensure that what is being posted is true on these issues, not outright, lying propaganda.  I disagree with her.
> 
> Mrs. M., our 1st Amendment is not applicable to Europe, you know.


That is one of europe's failings


----------



## Valerie

looks like _someone_ has delusions of grandeur as well as a misunderstanding of the meaning of our 1st amendment.


_
As an Op-ed Contributor for USMB, I'm not aware of any other political forum that protects freedom of speech as much as they do. I believe it is the largest political discussion forum on the internet with the exception of Facebook and Twitter._


----------



## Valerie

many posts and threads have been removed from this forum over the years fyi

privately owned forums are perfectly free to do so, and that has absolutely nothing to do with your 1st amendment right to 'free speech'.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Many on the left and the right misunderstand what are 1st Amendment liberties and how they work.  Mrs. M. is one such person, obviously.


----------



## DarkFury

*USMB is NOT one of the largest political forums. They may well be the best moderated though. Granted Obama COULD sign the 16/18 rules but it would NOT have the effect of law WITHOUT being approved by Congress.

As far as international law I just had a very PERSONAL brush with that subject myself. I posted something VERY ILLEGAL on a board in Finland. They TRIED to press charges but international law says that content HAS to be ILLEGAL where it was SENT from NOT where it wound up being posted.

So Finland REMOVED my content from their end and LIFE BANNED my IP from that country. *


----------



## TheOldSchool

DarkFury said:


> *USMB is NOT one of the largest political forums. They may well be the best moderated though. Granted Obama COULD sign the 16/18 rules but it would NOT have the effect of law WITHOUT being approved by Congress.
> 
> As far as international law I just had a very PERSONAL brush with that subject myself. I posted something VERY ILLEGAL on a board in Finland. They TRIED to press charges but international law says that content HAS to be ILLEGAL where it was SENT from NOT where it wound up being posted.
> 
> So Finland REMOVED my content from their end and LIFE BANNED my IP from that country. *


What did you do?  Say that sauna's are stupid?


----------



## DarkFury

TheOldSchool said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *USMB is NOT one of the largest political forums. They may well be the best moderated though. Granted Obama COULD sign the 16/18 rules but it would NOT have the effect of law WITHOUT being approved by Congress.
> 
> As far as international law I just had a very PERSONAL brush with that subject myself. I posted something VERY ILLEGAL on a board in Finland. They TRIED to press charges but international law says that content HAS to be ILLEGAL where it was SENT from NOT where it wound up being posted.
> 
> So Finland REMOVED my content from their end and LIFE BANNED my IP from that country. *
> 
> 
> 
> What did you do?  Say that sauna's are stupid?
Click to expand...

*I photo shopped two real life pictures of members {one male and one female} sucking horse dick. WAY ILLEGAL in Finland but NOT in Arizona.*


----------



## westwall

JakeStarkey said:


> Mrs. M. is upset that governments are asking social media outlets to ensure that what is being posted is true on these issues, not outright, lying propaganda.  I disagree with her.
> 
> Mrs. M., our 1st Amendment is not applicable to Europe, you know.












That's why Europe has had totalitarian governments that engaged in mass murder.  No one was allowed to call them on it.


----------



## Two Thumbs

It's easy for socialist to call for more tyranny in the name of protecting (b/c they actually want more power).

why do you think our own AG wants to charge people for speaking out against islam?


----------



## JakeStarkey

Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.


----------



## DarkFury

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.


*Two Thumbs shows MORE smarts in one sentence then you do in one month.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Thumbs shows MORE smarts in one sentence then you do in one month.*
Click to expand...

Since you are the stupidest of us three, you do Two Thumbs no favor.  

I believe the point is that you would create a fenced boundary for political and cultural speech and would punish those who would try to cut through it.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

So it's OK to sexually assault and rape in the name of progressivism... What next?

Pillage, plunder, and burn to the ground, all in the name of progressive political correctness?

*****SAD SMILE*****


----------



## DarkFury

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Thumbs shows MORE smarts in one sentence then you do in one month.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you are the stupidest of us three, you do Two Thumbs no favor.
> 
> I believe the point is that you would create a fenced boundary for political and cultural speech and would punish those who would try to cut through it.
Click to expand...

*Just WHY have you said NOTHING about islamic terrorist rape?
Do YOU support it?
Why are democrats so silent on this?
Do they support it?*


----------



## Moonglow

The freedom of speech thangy at USMB, is more like limited free speech..


----------



## JakeStarkey

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Thumbs shows MORE smarts in one sentence then you do in one month.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you are the stupidest of us three, you do Two Thumbs no favor.
> 
> I believe the point is that you would create a fenced boundary for political and cultural speech and would punish those who would try to cut through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Just WHY have you said NOTHING about islamic terrorist rape?
> Do YOU support it?
> Why are democrats so silent on this?
> Do they support it?*
Click to expand...

And now, you are engaged in "you must talk like me."

Do you think all rape is wrong?  I do.

Why don't you?

We dealt with KKK terrorist rape, and we will deal with jihadist rape if it happens here.

And the system seems to working overseas in Europe.  Or is not?


----------



## DarkFury

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Thumbs shows MORE smarts in one sentence then you do in one month.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you are the stupidest of us three, you do Two Thumbs no favor.
> 
> I believe the point is that you would create a fenced boundary for political and cultural speech and would punish those who would try to cut through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Just WHY have you said NOTHING about islamic terrorist rape?
> Do YOU support it?
> Why are democrats so silent on this?
> Do they support it?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An, you are now engaged "you must talk like me."
> 
> Do you think all rape is wrong?  I do.
> 
> Why don't you?
Click to expand...

*Of course its wrong nitwit. I spent three days last week writing against it. Where were you? And YOUR thread AGAINST it? Oh that's right ZIP from you.*


----------



## JakeStarkey

DarkFury said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Thumbs shows MORE smarts in one sentence then you do in one month.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you are the stupidest of us three, you do Two Thumbs no favor.
> 
> I believe the point is that you would create a fenced boundary for political and cultural speech and would punish those who would try to cut through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Just WHY have you said NOTHING about islamic terrorist rape?
> Do YOU support it?
> Why are democrats so silent on this?
> Do they support it?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> An, you are now engaged "you must talk like me."
> 
> Do you think all rape is wrong?  I do.
> 
> Why don't you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Of course its wrong nitwit. I spent three days last week writing against it. Where were you? And YOUR thread AGAINST it? Oh that's right ZIP from you.*
Click to expand...

I am glad we agree that all rape is wrong.


----------



## DarkFury

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Thumbs shows MORE smarts in one sentence then you do in one month.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you are the stupidest of us three, you do Two Thumbs no favor.
> 
> I believe the point is that you would create a fenced boundary for political and cultural speech and would punish those who would try to cut through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Just WHY have you said NOTHING about islamic terrorist rape?
> Do YOU support it?
> Why are democrats so silent on this?
> Do they support it?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And now, you are engaged in "you must talk like me."
> 
> Do you think all rape is wrong?  I do.
> 
> Why don't you?
> 
> We dealt with KKK terrorist rape, and we will deal with jihadist rape if it happens here.
> 
> And the system seems to working overseas in Europe.  Or is not?
Click to expand...

*"If it happens here"? Try islamic cab drivers/New York/Rapes
"Europe working"Try islamic rapes/Germany".

So NO its NOT working.

*


----------



## JakeStarkey

What?  That rape occurs in America?  Of course it does.  Are we not dealing with?


----------



## Two Thumbs

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.


So in your delusional skull void, you think I want free speech for our pols.

and not free speech for everyone




gaddamn your fucking ignorant, it baffles the mind to consider just how dumb you are and can still remember to breath.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Two Thumbs said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> So in your delusional skull void, you think I want free speech for our pols.  and not free speech for everyone  gaddamn your fucking ignorant, it baffles the mind to consider just how dumb you are and can still remember to breath.
Click to expand...

No, those are your words.  Not mine.  You libertarians talk about freedom, but it will only be for those in power.  Just like the USSR.


----------



## Two Thumbs

JakeStarkey said:


> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Thumbs shows MORE smarts in one sentence then you do in one month.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you are the stupidest of us three, you do Two Thumbs no favor.
> 
> I believe the point is that you would create a fenced boundary for political and cultural speech and would punish those who would try to cut through it.
Click to expand...

uhm, no.

germany is a socialist (leftist) country with a power government that turned water cannons on people protesting the rapes.

it's filth like you that supports the rapist by shutting down free speech


----------



## Two Thumbs

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> So in your delusional skull void, you think I want free speech for our pols.  and not free speech for everyone  gaddamn your fucking ignorant, it baffles the mind to consider just how dumb you are and can still remember to breath.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, those are your words.  Not mine.  You libertarians talk about freedom, but it will only be for those in power.  Just like the USSR.
Click to expand...

your the usmb equivalent of a child whose best arguments are;

nuhuh
I know you are but what am I?
I'm rubber and your glue...


----------



## JakeStarkey

Two Thumbs said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Thumbs shows MORE smarts in one sentence then you do in one month.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you are the stupidest of us three, you do Two Thumbs no favor.
> 
> I believe the point is that you would create a fenced boundary for political and cultural speech and would punish those who would try to cut through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uhm, no.
> 
> germany is a socialist (leftist) country with a power government that turned water cannons on people protesting the rapes.
> 
> it's filth like you that supports the rapist by shutting down free speech
Click to expand...

Free speech does not include burning the city down or beating up cops or lying people you don't like.

Your type found that out in the South when the feds stepped in during the sixties.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Moonglow said:


> The freedom of speech thangy at USMB, is more like limited free speech..


just like any club, it has it's own rules.

but this is the least restrictive place I have seen.


----------



## Moonglow

Two Thumbs said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The freedom of speech thangy at USMB, is more like limited free speech..
> 
> 
> 
> just like any club, it has it's own rules.
> 
> but this is the least restrictive place I have seen.
Click to expand...

You've been hangin' at Godlike Productions....


----------



## Two Thumbs

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Thumbs shows MORE smarts in one sentence then you do in one month.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you are the stupidest of us three, you do Two Thumbs no favor.
> 
> I believe the point is that you would create a fenced boundary for political and cultural speech and would punish those who would try to cut through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uhm, no.
> 
> germany is a socialist (leftist) country with a power government that turned water cannons on people protesting the rapes.
> 
> it's filth like you that supports the rapist by shutting down free speech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free speech does not include burning the city down or beating up cops or lying people you don't like.
> 
> Your type found that out in the South when the feds stepped in during the sixties.
Click to expand...

free speech does cover lying, you again show how fucking ignorant you are.

you supported the riots

you support all that is wrong in the world


----------



## Two Thumbs

Moonglow said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The freedom of speech thangy at USMB, is more like limited free speech..
> 
> 
> 
> just like any club, it has it's own rules.
> 
> but this is the least restrictive place I have seen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You've been hangin' at Godlike Productions....
Click to expand...

I don't know what that is, so no.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Two Thumbs said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> 
> The freedom of speech thangy at USMB, is more like limited free speech..
> 
> 
> 
> just like any club, it has it's own rules.
> 
> but this is the least restrictive place I have seen.
Click to expand...

Yup, I think it is the fairest on the net.


----------



## JakeStarkey

Two Thumbs said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs' ideology says it is about freedom, but it is only freedom for the top.
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Thumbs shows MORE smarts in one sentence then you do in one month.*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Since you are the stupidest of us three, you do Two Thumbs no favor.
> 
> I believe the point is that you would create a fenced boundary for political and cultural speech and would punish those who would try to cut through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uhm, no.
> 
> germany is a socialist (leftist) country with a power government that turned water cannons on people protesting the rapes.
> 
> it's filth like you that supports the rapist by shutting down free speech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free speech does not include burning the city down or beating up cops or lying people you don't like.
> 
> Your type found that out in the South when the feds stepped in during the sixties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free speech does cover lying, you again show how fucking ignorant you are.  you supported the riots   you support all that is wrong in the world
Click to expand...

I am talking about suppressing violence as you well know.  Only you are talking about lying, which makes some sense.  And lying  should be outed and condemned.


----------



## Two Thumbs

JakeStarkey said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DarkFury said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Two Thumbs shows MORE smarts in one sentence then you do in one month.*
> 
> 
> 
> Since you are the stupidest of us three, you do Two Thumbs no favor.
> 
> I believe the point is that you would create a fenced boundary for political and cultural speech and would punish those who would try to cut through it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> uhm, no.
> 
> germany is a socialist (leftist) country with a power government that turned water cannons on people protesting the rapes.
> 
> it's filth like you that supports the rapist by shutting down free speech
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Free speech does not include burning the city down or beating up cops or lying people you don't like.
> 
> Your type found that out in the South when the feds stepped in during the sixties.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> free speech does cover lying, you again show how fucking ignorant you are.  you supported the riots   you support all that is wrong in the world
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I am talking about suppressing violence as you well know.  Only you are talking about lying, which makes some sense. * And lying  should be outed and condemned*.
Click to expand...



the irony

I'm not a libertarian and I'm not from the South.


----------



## DarkFury

*Its a wonder to watch those like "Fake Jake" say anything in regards to freedom of speech when he was one of the VERY people who attacked the OP-ED section last week because he did NOT like a certain persons conservative slant.

The Simple fact is conservatives ARE winning the board not only here but nation wide. And in some cases like immigration global.
The OP-ED section WILL become hotter over the next few months as liberals CANNOT take it and we conservatives are NOT giving it up.

Oh and one more suggestion for you liberals who cannot stand a conservative OP-ED. Eat sh8t and die.*


----------



## The Great Goose

The neo-stasi are even in the police. And the male police are just dolts so they go along with these psycho commie, proxy rapist women.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

There is a bit more heat than light generated on here. Free speech has always been exercised within certain boundaries that most of us would find reasonable. And also certain boundaries that most of us would find unreasonable.

For example that what is being said is truthful and can be backed up by facts.I dont think that anyone would find that unreasonable.

Personally I am struggling to think of an era where here was a greater level of free speech than there is today. Perhaps somebody could help me out ?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Tommy Tainant said:


> There is a bit more heat than light generated on here. Free speech has always been exercised within certain boundaries that most of us would find reasonable. And also certain boundaries that most of us would find unreasonable.
> 
> For example that what is being said is truthful and can be backed up by facts.I dont think that anyone would find that unreasonable.
> 
> Personally I am struggling to think of an era where here was a greater level of free speech than there is today. Perhaps somebody could help me out ?


a little over 7 years ago

then the year before the first pc nonsense started.


search for Founder era papers to see what pols said about each other.

hell, Lincoln got challenged to a duel for what he said about a man.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

I doubt there was much free speech during Lincolns era. Certainly not for women who were not entited to vote. I think Gays had to keep their heads down as well.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Tommy Tainant said:


> I doubt there was much free speech during Lincolns era. Certainly not for women who were not entited to vote. I think Gays had to keep their heads down as well.


Well you'd be wrong, but assumers usually are


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Two Thumbs said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt there was much free speech during Lincolns era. Certainly not for women who were not entited to vote. I think Gays had to keep their heads down as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you'd be wrong, but assumers usually are
Click to expand...

No - I am pretty much on the money with this.


----------



## MisterBeale

DarkFury said:


> *Its a wonder to watch those like "Fake Jake" say anything in regards to freedom of speech when he was one of the VERY people who attacked the OP-ED section last week because he did NOT like a certain persons conservative slant.
> 
> The Simple fact is conservatives ARE winning the board not only here but nation wide. And in some cases like immigration global.
> The OP-ED section WILL become hotter over the next few months as liberals CANNOT take it and we conservatives are NOT giving it up.
> 
> Oh and one more suggestion for you liberals who cannot stand a conservative OP-ED. Eat sh8t and die.*



Careful what you wish for Dark.

In the world of clandestine interests, if you are "winning," it is because you have been allowed to win.


This is the same way the winds shifted and the liberals started winning with Obama.  They started "winning," because they were allowed to win.



Someday, perhaps, all of you will awaken to who is manipulating you. . .

If not, well. . . . so it goes. . .


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones

"I recently joined Twitter and have not noticed any infringement on free speech. It appears that they value their members and do not want to lose them."

It appears the thread premise illustrates the ignorance of the law common to most conservatives. 

In the United States the doctrine of free speech concerns solely the relationship between government and those governed, not the relationship between and among private persons and organizations. 

Only government can seek to infringe upon the right to free speech, not private entities such as Twitter.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Tommy Tainant said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt there was much free speech during Lincolns era. Certainly not for women who were not entited to vote. I think Gays had to keep their heads down as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you'd be wrong, but assumers usually are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No - I am pretty much on the money with this.
Click to expand...

No

you're a crack, maybe, but you're absolutely wrong.

try to imagine a teacher telling a child to not pray back then

that person would be unemployed before the next bell rang.

leftist suspend kids for wearing nra shirts, and punish kids for praying


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Two Thumbs said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt there was much free speech during Lincolns era. Certainly not for women who were not entited to vote. I think Gays had to keep their heads down as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you'd be wrong, but assumers usually are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No - I am pretty much on the money with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> 
> you're a crack, maybe, but you're absolutely wrong.
> 
> try to imagine a teacher telling a child to not pray back then
> 
> that person would be unemployed before the next bell rang.
> 
> leftist suspend kids for wearing nra shirts, and punish kids for praying
Click to expand...

I think that universal suffrage outweighs wearing a t shirt in the free speech stakes. Just saying.


----------



## Statistikhengst

Mrs. M. said:


> ​
> 
> As the people of Europe storm social media to vent their outrage at the Islamic invasion that is creating sexual jihad attacks in places like Cologne Germany, government officials are cracking down on any criticism of Muslim Immigrants or Islam. They are now asking Social Media outlets to join them in their war against free speech.
> 
> Stefan Korner, Chairman of the Pirate Party Germany, has objected to creeping censorship on social media outlets. While it has been reported that Facebook is beginning to delete posts from its members, Twitter appears determined to respect the free speech of its members.
> 
> USMB, US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum, a considerably smaller social media website was not listed as a target by European authorities. The political website is a supporter of free speech and their slogan is – Where Every Voice Matters. Their statement is that they welcome everyone despite political and / or religious beliefs, and continue to encourage the right to free speech.
> 
> As an Op-ed Contributor for USMB, I'm not aware of any other political forum that protects freedom of speech as much as they do. I believe it is the largest political discussion forum on the internet with the exception of Facebook and Twitter.
> 
> The request from European officials appears to be in accordance with UN Resolution 16/18 which intends to make any criticism of Islam a criminal offense. While European citizens are seeing their freedom of expression crushed under the UN Resolution, America is still holding fast to 1st Amendment rights.
> 
> Will Social Media outlets cave in to UN pressure or will they exercise their 1st Amendment rights and say no to UN Resolution 16/18?
> 
> For information on UN Resolution 16/18 see this report -
> U.N. Resolution 16/18 or U.S. Constitution
> 
> German authorities contacted some top social media sources forming a new task force to deal with “free speech” which they consider a problem. News sources report that Facebook is now looking at postings more stringently in order to determine whether or not users' comments are infringing on German law.
> 
> Facebook members say the social media site is deleting posts that attack Palestinians while not deleting posts that attack Israeli's. Israeli news sources have stated they believe Facebook has adopted a double standard. The latest news is Americans are being censored on Facebook for posts that Facebook deems crossing the line.
> 
> Does this mean that Facebook has now opted for UN Resolution 16/18 over 1st Amendment rights?
> 
> If it does? Facebook will lose millions of customers. Twitter and US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum  will gain the members that Facebook loses.
> 
> According to one news source, Twitter has revised its rules to emphasize that it prohibits violent threats and abusive behavior by users. While Twitter is promising a tougher stance, how they enforce their rules in the future will determine whether they intend to suppress 1nd amendment rights.
> 
> I recently joined Twitter and have not noticed any infringement on free speech. It appears that they value their members and do not want to lose them.
> 
> It was reported in a blog post that the company stated the updated language emphasizes that Twitter will not allow behavior that is intended to harass, intimidate, or use fear to silence another user's voice. It states that they encourage diverse opinions and beliefs.
> 
> That is good to know. I would hate to think that Twitter would go the way Facebook appears to be going now. Supporting UN Resolution 16/18 would be a devastating blow to any social media outlet that enforced its rules. The core success of any society including social media is based upon free speech. People go where free speech reigns.
> 
> I like Twitter and appreciate the freedom of speech they offer their members.
> 
> For now, it appears that the agreement to infringe on free speech by social media is voluntary. 1st Amendment rights guarantee all social media the right to reject UN Resolution 16/18 rules.
> 
> I am glad that I am not a member of Facebook. I'd have to cancel my membership before submitting to their censorship. I'm grateful for Twitter but should the day ever come that  they decide to ban members for any criticism of Muslim immigration and Islam, USMB will undoubtedly replace them as the largest social media site in the world.
> 
> 1st Amendment rights should not be negotiable under any circumstances.



For your information and so that you will not look quite so stupid in the future: if you are going to post a video calling German Chancellorin Angela Merkel an "islamofeminist" or some such horseshit, at least you can find a video where her name is spelled correctly. That's what adults do.

This is just plain old sad.


----------



## Statistikhengst

TheOldSchool said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. is upset that governments are asking social media outlets to ensure that what is being posted is true on these issues, not outright, lying propaganda.  I disagree with her.
> 
> Mrs. M., our 1st Amendment is not applicable to Europe, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of europe's failings
Click to expand...



Actually, there is a huge amount of free speech in Europe. Only they were smart enough to figure it out right away and not have to add an amendment once their constitutions were already in stone and the ink had dried...

The very first part of the German Grundgesetzt says:

Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar.
A person's dignity is inalienable.

Implicit in that is the right to free speech.
Germans give their opinions all the time.
Only, most of them are not Trump-dickish while they are doing it.


----------



## Statistikhengst

westwall said:


> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. is upset that governments are asking social media outlets to ensure that what is being posted is true on these issues, not outright, lying propaganda.  I disagree with her.
> 
> Mrs. M., our 1st Amendment is not applicable to Europe, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why Europe has had totalitarian governments that engaged in mass murder.  No one was allowed to call them on it.
Click to expand...



You really are stupid enough to mention regimes of 80 years ago, as if nothing has happened in between.

You are a truly *stupid* human being.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Tommy Tainant said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt there was much free speech during Lincolns era. Certainly not for women who were not entited to vote. I think Gays had to keep their heads down as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you'd be wrong, but assumers usually are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No - I am pretty much on the money with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> 
> you're a crack, maybe, but you're absolutely wrong.
> 
> try to imagine a teacher telling a child to not pray back then
> 
> that person would be unemployed before the next bell rang.
> 
> leftist suspend kids for wearing nra shirts, and punish kids for praying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that universal suffrage outweighs wearing a t shirt in the free speech stakes. Just saying.
Click to expand...

something we grew out of vs something we are moving into.


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Two Thumbs said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I doubt there was much free speech during Lincolns era. Certainly not for women who were not entited to vote. I think Gays had to keep their heads down as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Well you'd be wrong, but assumers usually are
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No - I am pretty much on the money with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> 
> you're a crack, maybe, but you're absolutely wrong.
> 
> try to imagine a teacher telling a child to not pray back then
> 
> that person would be unemployed before the next bell rang.
> 
> leftist suspend kids for wearing nra shirts, and punish kids for praying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that universal suffrage outweighs wearing a t shirt in the free speech stakes. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> something we grew out of vs something we are moving into.
Click to expand...

Thats a bonkers comment. there is no correlation between being lynched by the KKK and being sent home from school with a letter. You understand that dont you ?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Tommy Tainant said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you'd be wrong, but assumers usually are
> 
> 
> 
> No - I am pretty much on the money with this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No
> 
> you're a crack, maybe, but you're absolutely wrong.
> 
> try to imagine a teacher telling a child to not pray back then
> 
> that person would be unemployed before the next bell rang.
> 
> leftist suspend kids for wearing nra shirts, and punish kids for praying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that universal suffrage outweighs wearing a t shirt in the free speech stakes. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> something we grew out of vs something we are moving into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a bonkers comment. there is no correlation between being lynched by the KKK and being sent home from school with a letter. You understand that dont you ?
Click to expand...

Now you're changing the subject.

that's leftist for you

lose the conversation, change the subject.  And I see you moved to a subject that will lead you to being able to call me a racist.


  ya failed


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Two Thumbs said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> No - I am pretty much on the money with this.
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> you're a crack, maybe, but you're absolutely wrong.
> 
> try to imagine a teacher telling a child to not pray back then
> 
> that person would be unemployed before the next bell rang.
> 
> leftist suspend kids for wearing nra shirts, and punish kids for praying
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think that universal suffrage outweighs wearing a t shirt in the free speech stakes. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> something we grew out of vs something we are moving into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a bonkers comment. there is no correlation between being lynched by the KKK and being sent home from school with a letter. You understand that dont you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're changing the subject.
> 
> that's leftist for you
> 
> lose the conversation, change the subject.  And I see you moved to a subject that will lead you to being able to call me a racist.
> 
> 
> ya failed
Click to expand...

Its like trying to argue with an infant. Are you saying that there was more freedom of speech in the C19th than there is today ?


----------



## Two Thumbs

Tommy Tainant said:


> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> No
> 
> you're a crack, maybe, but you're absolutely wrong.
> 
> try to imagine a teacher telling a child to not pray back then
> 
> that person would be unemployed before the next bell rang.
> 
> leftist suspend kids for wearing nra shirts, and punish kids for praying
> 
> 
> 
> I think that universal suffrage outweighs wearing a t shirt in the free speech stakes. Just saying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> something we grew out of vs something we are moving into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a bonkers comment. there is no correlation between being lynched by the KKK and being sent home from school with a letter. You understand that dont you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're changing the subject.
> 
> that's leftist for you
> 
> lose the conversation, change the subject.  And I see you moved to a subject that will lead you to being able to call me a racist.
> 
> 
> ya failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its like trying to argue with an infant. Are you saying that there was more freedom of speech in the C19th than there is today ?
Click to expand...

and now we are back on subject.

look it up for yourself.  Just read a copy of a newspaper about what pols said about each other.

friggin shocking stuff


----------



## Tommy Tainant

Two Thumbs said:


> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Thumbs said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tommy Tainant said:
> 
> 
> 
> I think that universal suffrage outweighs wearing a t shirt in the free speech stakes. Just saying.
> 
> 
> 
> something we grew out of vs something we are moving into.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a bonkers comment. there is no correlation between being lynched by the KKK and being sent home from school with a letter. You understand that dont you ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Now you're changing the subject.
> 
> that's leftist for you
> 
> lose the conversation, change the subject.  And I see you moved to a subject that will lead you to being able to call me a racist.
> 
> 
> ya failed
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Its like trying to argue with an infant. Are you saying that there was more freedom of speech in the C19th than there is today ?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> and now we are back on subject.
> 
> look it up for yourself.  Just read a copy of a newspaper about what pols said about each other.
> 
> friggin shocking stuff
Click to expand...

Freedom of Speech should extend to everybody, not just politicos.


----------



## westwall

Statistikhengst said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. is upset that governments are asking social media outlets to ensure that what is being posted is true on these issues, not outright, lying propaganda.  I disagree with her.
> 
> Mrs. M., our 1st Amendment is not applicable to Europe, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's why Europe has had totalitarian governments that engaged in mass murder.  No one was allowed to call them on it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> You really are stupid enough to mention regimes of 80 years ago, as if nothing has happened in between.
> 
> You are a truly *stupid* human being.
Click to expand...









No, it is you who are stupid.  You seem to have this retarded belief that it can't happen again.  Guess what *stupido*, it has happened again....and more to the point, it *WILL* happen again.


----------



## westwall

Statistikhengst said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JakeStarkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mrs. M. is upset that governments are asking social media outlets to ensure that what is being posted is true on these issues, not outright, lying propaganda.  I disagree with her.
> 
> Mrs. M., our 1st Amendment is not applicable to Europe, you know.
> 
> 
> 
> That is one of europe's failings
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, there is a huge amount of free speech in Europe. Only they were smart enough to figure it out right away and not have to add an amendment once their constitutions were already in stone and the ink had dried...
> 
> The very first part of the German Grundgesetzt says:
> 
> Die Würde des Menschen ist unantastbar.
> A person's dignity is inalienable.
> 
> Implicit in that is the right to free speech.
> Germans give their opinions all the time.
> Only, most of them are not Trump-dickish while they are doing it.
Click to expand...











A huge amount?  Really?  It would take years to list all of the things that are banned in Europe.  Things that can't be shown on TV or played on the radio.  Fuck The Polices video for their song Invisible Sun is banned in the UK.  The "offending image" is of a toddler throwing a stone at a Saracen APC.  So no, there is a huge amount of censorship in Europe you just don't care.


----------



## I amso IR

All of you will have to forgive me, however I am still attempting to validate sending a photo shopped image of a male and female indulging an obliging horse. Maybe I am missing something. As for the Finnish rejecting that harmless vindictiveness, I will side with the Finnish and only wonder how thin skinned Dark Horse would become were that to happen to a member of his family, should he have a family. Care to respond Dark Horse?


----------



## I amso IR

Sorry bout that Dark Fury, got horses and folks lodged in the head. Ugheely!


----------



## mamooth

westwall said:


> No, it is you who are stupid.  You seem to have this retarded belief that it can't happen again.  Guess what *stupido*, it has happened again....and more to the point, it *WILL* happen again.



Trump voters certainly prove that. They literally don't care about his policies. They only care that he'll be stomping on the people they hate.

You are opposing that goosestepping fascist, right? Assuming he gets the Republican nomination, will you pledge to oppose the Trumpenfuhrer? Or will you be delighted that the brownshirts will be finally be cracking some liberal heads?

In any case, we progressives will be doing what we always do, which is opposing the Stalinists, Nazis, and authoritarians of all types.


----------



## percysunshine

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is you who are stupid.  You seem to have this retarded belief that it can't happen again.  Guess what *stupido*, it has happened again....and more to the point, it *WILL* happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump voters certainly prove that. They literally don't care about his policies. They only care that he'll be stomping on the people they hate.
> 
> You are opposing that goosestepping fascist, right? Assuming he gets the Republican nomination, will you pledge to oppose the Trumpenfuhrer? Or will you be delighted that the brownshirts will be finally be cracking some liberal heads?
> 
> In any case, we progressives will be doing what we always do, which is opposing the Stalinists, Nazis, and authoritarians of all types.
Click to expand...


And Santa Claus...he is truly evil.


----------



## westwall

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> No, it is you who are stupid.  You seem to have this retarded belief that it can't happen again.  Guess what *stupido*, it has happened again....and more to the point, it *WILL* happen again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump voters certainly prove that. They literally don't care about his policies. They only care that he'll be stomping on the people they hate.
> 
> You are opposing that goosestepping fascist, right? Assuming he gets the Republican nomination, will you pledge to oppose the Trumpenfuhrer? Or will you be delighted that the brownshirts will be finally be cracking some liberal heads?
> 
> In any case, we progressives will be doing what we always do, which is opposing the Stalinists, Nazis, and authoritarians of all types.
Click to expand...









I have already stated on this Board that I am a Sanders supporter you ignorant twat.


----------

